# Mail envoie les corps de mes @ en fichiers attachés .htm !



## bounets (8 Février 2012)

je  suis propriétaire d'un macbook pro os x Lion acheté récemment. Tout  d'abord avant de commencer je tiens à dire que je suis débutant sur mac  ayant eu que des PC auparavant. Mac c'est mieux je confirme ahah !! 

Bon pour en venir à mon problème:

Tous les mails que j'envoie à mon frère, qui est sur Outlook PC, lui arrivent sans texte aucun. En fait le texte arrive dans un fichier attaché .htm

De plus, si je lui ai forwardé un autre mail, tout le texte du forward est dans un autre fichier attaché .htm

Ma signature possède le logo de mon entreprise, et celui-ci arrive aussi en fichier attaché .bmp

Ce qui fait que lorsqu'il veut lire mes mails, il doit jongler entre tous les fichiers htm attachés, rien n'apparait directement dans le corps du message.

Le pire c'est qu'il reçoit des mails d'un de ses contacts qui est aussi sur Mac, apparemment configuré comme moi, et là il ne rencontre aucun problèmes.

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider ce serait vraiment sympa.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Perols (12 Mars 2012)

J'ai exactement le même problème. (même config)

Travaillant pourtant sur Mac depuis de nombreuses années, je ne comprends pas ce qui ce passe.

Ceci est d'autant plus génant que l'on ne sait jamais si des messages importants sont bien passés et bien lu.

Pour notre entreprise, nous sommes chez OVH, je ne sais pas si cela a de l'importance.

J'ai appelé Apple mais rien de connu qu'ils m'ont dit.

Si quelqu'un peut NOUS aider ce serait vraiment TRES sympa.

Merci


----------



## battberg (28 Juin 2012)

Bjr
J ai aussi le même pb avec la même config !:hein:
Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution?

Dans l'attente


----------



## Powerdom (28 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Cela serait bien de savoir si cela se produit avec un seul correspondant ou tous.


----------



## Perols (4 Juillet 2012)

Pour moi ce n'est pas systématique, mais j'ai l'impression que cela arrive de plus en plus souvent, avec je pense des correspondants sous windows.

Cela commence a être gênant d'un point de vue professionnel et je ne sais pas vers qui me tourner. J'ai appelé Apple mais aucune réponse constructive.

Mes mail sont chez OVH.

Je remercierai toute aide.


----------



## Aliboron (4 Juillet 2012)

Les problèmes liés aux pièces jointes avec Mail ne sont hélas pas nouveaux, les gags courent depuis au moins la version 2, même s'ils changent un peu selon les versions.

Mail a une façon de concevoir les messages contenant des pièces jointes qui rend leur interprétation difficile par d'autres outils, plus précisément par les versions Windows d'Outlook (pas de chance, c'est un outil plutôt répandu). Tout ce qui vient après une pièce jointe est renvoyé dans un fichier joint, car vu comme une deuxième (troisième, etc.) pièce jointe.

En l'occurrence, s'il y a une image dans la signature, tout ce qui vient après l'image est considéré comme une deuxième pièce jointe et incorporée comme un fichier .htm. Ce qui peut jouer des tours lorsqu'on fait des envois de type professionnel, en particulier.

Si on veut vraiment utiliser Mail, il faut prendre la précaution de ne JAMAIS mettre de texte après les éventuelles pièces jointes.


----------



## Perols (4 Juillet 2012)

merci pour l'info

Effectivement j'avais le Logo en premier.

Je vais tester cela

Merci encore


----------

